# getting ready for 2013 veggie garden



## Errol

Been working on the lasagna beds adding more compost and materials such as manures, rotted sawdust, straw and mulched leaves which I have plenty of!! I have extended some beds to 50ft. I now have 5 beds 4ftx50ft and 3 beds 4ftx40ft., which will provide all the veggies my wife and I will need for fresh eating, canning, and freezing. this year 2012 our garden did great with all the lasagna beds and Gods help. here are a few pictures..









the above picture shows the cold frames in place with a 3rd being built. one of these will have leaf lettuce, radishes, beets, carrots in it this winter. the other 2 will have seedlings for spring









this will be my tomato bed next year with the supports up and ready. the tomatoes will be planted close with pruning to one growing stem and trained up baling twine, in this 4ftx50ft lasagna bed will be 2 rows planted 8 inches apart










this is the onion lasagna bed, 4ftx 40ft, these are the Egyptian walking onions, this bed has the walking onions, potato onions, and garlic. the garlic was lanted in middle of sept and is already 8-10 inches high.

I hope you all enjoy the pictures and please post what any of you have accomplished this fall and your plans for next year's crops.
Also I want to go ahead and put up pole bean supports and cucumber trelis so I would love to hear and if you can post some pictures of your past supports and ideas for climbing veggies
have a great Sunday and good gardening


----------



## stephanie

I did hog panels for pole bean support. this is how I have my trellis set up for beans they can be moved around to different configurations or cut with bolt cutters.

__
https://flic.kr/p/7558404982


----------



## Errol

Stephanie, I do like the hog panel . I think they are 16 ft length ar'nt they? so you used 2 and just curved them over? You know I bet a person could make a small green house with using 2 or 3 of those and covering with plastic. your homestead and the raised beds look great. thats my kind of gardening. thanks for sharing!
have a blessed day, you and your family


----------



## Tammy

great garden Errol! I like your cold frames also. 

Over the winter, my DH and I plan on making a greenhouse, a very economical one, using hog panels and getting some UV protected plastic to put over it. I would like to have a couple of long narrow beds for the sides for the support and also for starting my own starts and growing lettuce, etc. 
We'll also use the winter to make about 4 raised beds like yours also and that's how I plan to do the majority of my gardening next year.


----------



## Errol

thank you Tammy. I like my raised beds, one reason is my soil is here is terrible! So I had to build my garden "above ground" so to speak. I love the lasagna type gardening. the soil is so loose and crumbly, and black now. And after each crop all I have to do is add some more compost, manures, straw grass clippings leaves and anything else that I can find that breaks down. I use no chemicals, no commercial fertilizers, or sprays. And I am not overrun with pests. It is as close to organic as I can get. I don't have a greenhouse and I know you will enjoy yours. I do have an other way of growing seedings all during the winter and that is "winter sowing". I do this with clear gallon jugs and 2 litter drink bottles. I had 237 last winter and of that had 217 to fully germinate. It is a very easy way to grow seedlings for the spring if you don't have a greenhouse. For more information on this go to...wintersowing.org Judy will give all the information on how to wintersow and if anyone needs other help, I would be willing to help out anyway I can. 
thank you again Tammy
good luck with your greenhouse, and don't forget to post pictures as you build it!!


----------



## stephanie

Errol said:


> Stephanie, I do like the hog panel . I think they are 16 ft length ar'nt they? so you used 2 and just curved them over? You know I bet a person could make a small green house with using 2 or 3 of those and covering with plastic. your homestead and the raised beds look great. thats my kind of gardening. thanks for sharing!
> have a blessed day, you and your family


 yes they are 16 feet long and 4 feet wide each. I have a plan to get 2 more and make a green house with them.


----------

